# tear stains



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wondering if any of your puppies have tear stains? I have noticed below Axel's eyes he has these marks, he does not have watery eyes, or red marks on his irises, just these weird stains. I do not know anything about this, and do not want to make another visit to the vet if it's nothing to worry about. Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika gets "tear stains". 
She uses her paws like a racoon to clean up her face, or we just use a warm damp paper towel to clean them for her.


----------

